# Un contador de  0 - 7 que no quiere contar...



## Natik_chan_xD (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola, soy estudiante de tercer Semestre de Tec en Electrónica, y sucede que me pusieron a hacer un contador de  0 - 7 
solo que hasta ahora no ha querido funcionar y la verdad me está enfadando un poco.... 

El contador lo simulé en le Similador Digital 0.95 pero alli no quizo funcionar correctamente... la única forma que me contara de 0 - 7 era negando las Q de los 2 ultimos Flip-Flops porque de lo contrario su cuenta iniciaba en 2... 

Ahora si, decidí montar el contador normal (Sin negar Q) exactamente como lo hice en el simulador q se supone debería trabajar allí adecuadamente, pero ahora no cuenta, sencillamente despliega ciertos numeros como el 1,5,7 o si no, cambia: 1,3,1,7 y asi sucesivamente...

Ya lo he revisado y hasta ahora no encuentro la falla... asi que esperaba me puedan ayudar a saber q está mal.... 

Adjunto la simulación en el Simulador Digital 0.95

Para aquellos q no tienen el Simulador Digital, adjunto las imagenes....


----------



## alexus (Jun 8, 2009)

si podes adjuntar el esquema te lo agradezco, si cuenta cuando pulsas un pulsador capaz qeu el problema esta ahi.

a las ordenes, alexus.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 8, 2009)

los pines 3,4,5 van conectados a positivo   del 7447 y para que cuente de 0 a 7 tienes que hacer que hacer un mapa de carnot para resetearlo con Q y Q negado da el mismo resultado solo que la secuencia es inversa


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 8, 2009)

no podes usar un contador decadal integrado (7490 por ej. ) ? te ahorras un ci, y probablemente te sea mas facil de comprender y detectar los errores.


----------



## Natik_chan_xD (Jun 8, 2009)

No rulkasdj, no me dejan usar contadores... de la única forma que puedo hacerlo es usando FFlip-Flps JK ¬¬

Y tampoco lo hice con pulsadores, por qué? es eso malo ?


----------



## mark_gut15 (Jun 8, 2009)

Concuendo con alexus, a veces en la practica real realizar los pulsos de reloj manualmente es una verdadera lata, ya que al momento de dar un 1 se puede presentar "ruido" en el cambio y asi no podemos apreciar los cambios ya que lo hace muy rapido. Lo recomendable seria un timmer 555 para evitarte esos problemas.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 8, 2009)

que resultado te dio conectando los pines 3, 4 y 5 del 7447 a positivo conectalos lo demas esta bien y para el reset tienes que hacer un mapa de carnot


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 8, 2009)

aaa ok, los pulsadores te pueden generar rebotes que te generen falsos disparos. Con que generas los pulsos para la cuenta ? 

Como bien dice oliver, los pines 3 y 5 a +V (el 4 no recuerdo si tiene que ir activdo o desactivado).

Si con mapa de carnot te refieres a karnaugh , es cierto, lo puedes usar para truncar la salida, aunque si sabes leer bien la tabla de verdad del contador sale enseguida


----------



## Natik_chan_xD (Jun 8, 2009)

Exactamente, si estoy generando los pulsos con el 555 aunq no encontré la forma de que me cuadrara el Segundo completo.. pero =  se me aproxima a 0.78 seg y pz me lo aceptaron de esa forma.... 

Y respecto a la conexion de los pines.. ya lo hice.... y tampoco funciona, incluso lo intenté en el simulador y nada.... Help ! 

Y ahorita me pongo a hacer lo del mapa de Karnaugh y pz estaré informaciónrmando que sucedio con mi contador... =)


----------



## alexus (Jun 8, 2009)

que usas para dar los pulsos de reloj?

mapa de karnaugh? utilizas cmpuertas?, poruqe si es asi no las vi!

y si puedes adjunta elcircuito!

a las ordenes, alexus.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 8, 2009)

no te recomiendo ese simulador lo hice en ese simulador y me da mal el conteo te recomiendo el LiveWire pruebalo descargalo por internet


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola.
Hice este circuito en el simulador Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2009)

Lindo circuito, pero ¿y el 3?  
Fuera de eso, muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola.
Gracias.
Ya tienes el 3.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alexus (Jun 9, 2009)

buen circuito!

pero aun nbo sabemos como la interesada (creo que es chica) le da los pulsos de reloj!

yo perdi practica en lo de sistemas secuenciales... contadores con flip-flop y esas cosas, aparte no tuvimos mucha seriedad por parte de los docentes...


cosas que pasan.


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 9, 2009)

Natik_chan_ dijo:
			
		

> Exactamente, si estoy generando los pulsos con el 555



lo de karnaugh lo dije para truncar la salida con compuertas, aunque es cierto, existen formas mas simples.


----------



## alexus (Jun 9, 2009)

perdon, no habia leido que generaba el clock con un 555...

en el 7447, hay que poner las entradas lt, bl, y blancking a positivo... si no te a a hacer cualquier despilfarro!


----------



## Natik_chan_xD (Jun 9, 2009)

Ah, ok !
seguiré el consejo y cambiaré de Simulador, creo que tiene muchas fallas y después de un tiempo q lo haces correr ya no funciona ! 

Muchas gracias por toda su ayuda.... veré que sucede.... igual me tiene que funcionar porque tambien estoy haciendo un Reloj Digtal...


----------



## isra007 (Jun 10, 2009)

para generar los pulsos de reloj lo mejor es con el 555, y para que te de un segundo (1s), debes trabajar con la formula del TAO, asi facilmente puedes calcular el capacitor y la resistencia aduecuadas para que la carga y la descarga sea en un segundo...

suerte....


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola alviruvi.
Disculpa la demora, hice el circuito en el simulador Proteus y funciona.

Como nos puedo enviar imagenes por este medio, lo publico en el tema de 0-7V.

La imagen está hecha con los gráficos del simulador Livewire. (en este simulador no funciona el circuito, debido a que es un simulador bastante simple, pero como ya lo mencioné el Proteus si funciona.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## audigg44 (Nov 19, 2012)

que tal  
 es  muy bueno tu diagrama  
tengo   una   duda este contador  como  puedo hacer que regrese  de  7 a 0
que tenga  las  dos  funciones  de 0 a 7 y  7 a 0     y  cual seria  el proceso de diseño del diagrama si eres  tan amable    gracias  por tu atención


----------

